# How to make home made show jump fillers??



## xXGemblesXx (24 July 2009)

Hi all! 

Was just wondering whether you have any good ideas as to what I could use/ how I could make good show jump fillers - the scarier the better!

Past experiences with pictures would be much appreciated 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thanks!!


----------



## spotty_pony (24 July 2009)

Get some planks of wood and paint them in bright colours to make some scary planks.


----------



## wizbit (24 July 2009)

probably not wat u mean but i use things like feed bags, tarpaulin, bin bags, barrels, plastic chairs, flags, have got some of those junky beach windmill things u can buy at all good seafronts with the shiny bright tassles and stick them into the arena surface 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 dont have ANY fillers so basically use any bright coloured or flappy junk i can get my hands on!


----------



## xXGemblesXx (24 July 2009)

no no thats fab!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 thanks!!
Hehe i am so desparate I have contemplated using child slide extensions as water trays


----------



## wizbit (24 July 2009)

ooh thats a good one!! i was wondering how to get something similar to a water tray! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ive been using an old gym-mat covered in cling film! but a slide would be awesome!...


----------



## jumptoit (24 July 2009)

Slides and paddling pools are fab for water trays!

I've been thinking about this sort of thing, to cover my wooden fillers in  link





 Only found it a bit cheaper elsewhere - £5 a metre, so probably worth looking around.


----------



## xXGemblesXx (24 July 2009)

hehe glad you think it works.. might have to dig it out!


----------



## xXGemblesXx (24 July 2009)

Sounds like a plan 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 How would you make them stand up though??


----------



## spotty_pony (24 July 2009)

Hmmm good point ... I didn't think of that! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Errm you could attach something (not sure what!) to each end of them so that you could hang them off jump cups!


----------



## Boysy (24 July 2009)

Pretend waterjump is easy, get yourself 4 pieces of thin timber and tack them together in a oblong shape about 2ft wide then cover with blue plastic tarp (wilkos sell them)

Picket fences make good fillers, just tack some feet on either end and paint bright colours.

Roadworks that are left around, the planks they use

Roadcones, you can actually buy them as well or just look for the ones that aren't 3ft high!

Log rolls, roll one out and tack feet on either end

Pallets, cut them in half and tack feet on the ends

Brightly coloured material just folded over the jump poles, markets sell fabric really cheap, if it's windy then make a tunnel and place a pole on the bottom to hold it down

I've made all our own jumps with some male help for the heavier woodwork and they look like a professional set of jumps now, i have a course of about 14 if i need them all.


----------



## mystiandsunny (25 July 2009)

Plastic tablecloths (buy a pair, come in all sorts of strange designs!), fleece blankets (again, multitude of designs/colours for about £3 a go), b&amp;q wallpaper paste tables, painted (you need two per jump), go to 99p show and get fold-out beach mats and paint...

Oops, forgot to say - hang the fabric stuff over the top pole.


----------



## VRIN (25 July 2009)

..and shower curtains


----------



## kal40 (25 July 2009)

Another idea we use for a water jump is one of those cheap trays you get for plants from the garden centre.  you can get about 3 inches of water in.


----------



## alwaysbroke (25 July 2009)

Have found pond liner useful, it makes a lovely "ditch" which can be folded into different sizes and can be draped over jumps as a filler. It also has a bit of weight to it so i doesnt blow about.
Bought an end piece so it was very cheap


----------



## pigletpip (29 July 2009)

I saw an advert somewhere (not sure where!) for like some coloured and patterned bags you could put hay bales in and use them as fillers, thought it was a good idea.


----------



## L&M (30 November 2012)

I have made some out of old wardrobe doors, to which I have nailed on wooden 'feet'.

Rather than painting, I then wrapped them in different coloured plastic feed sacks and duct taped to seal. One of my fillers has the red dengie alfa a sacking on one side, and  blue dengie hi fi sacking on the other and look rather effective. The added bonus is that they are waterproof too!

They are only about 2 ft high but with a pole or 2 above look mighty fine!


----------



## moony_baboony (30 November 2012)

pigletpip said:



			I saw an advert somewhere (not sure where!) for like some coloured and patterned bags you could put hay bales in and use them as fillers, thought it was a good idea.
		
Click to expand...

I think they are called jumpstack?


----------

